# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  داشتن غلط های زیاد در ازمونهای ازمایشی چی کنم؟

## Ali.N

سلام و درود

میخواستم بگم که تو ازمونهای ازمایشی تعداد جوابای غلطم زیاده میشه راهنمایی کنین تا کمشون کنم؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 

لطفا راهکار های مفید و عملی ارایه بدین :Yahoo (11): 

توضیح کامل بدین :Yahoo (11): 

ممنون از شما :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

قرار نیست شما به تمام سوالات جواب بدید..تکنیک چند از ده تا رو اجرا کنید...یعنی قبل ازمون با خودتون بگید که من امروز فقط قراره که مثلا به 5 سوال شیمی از 10 تاش جواب بدم...

در شک بین دو گزینه سوالو نزده رها کنید...چون در بیش از 70 درصد موارد غلط درمیاد...البته برای من که اینطور بود...

به نظرم وقتی یه تستو میزنید،..مثلا شما ریاضی رو تستاشو زدین و کلا زودتر از زمان مقرر تعیین شده شما تموم شدین...و چند تا تست ریاضی رو زدین و اطمینانتون از درستیش مثلا 80 درصد بوده...دیگه برنگردین که دوباره اونو چک کنید که درست بوده یا نه؟چون ذهنتون خستست،احتمال اینکه تست درستتونو غلطشو بزنید بیشتر از اینه که تست اشتباهو درستشو بزنید...

----------


## Sepideh 75

درسات رو با دقت بیشتری بخون
تست بیشتر بزن و بعد از اون با دقت تحلیل کن و علت این که نادرست جواب دادی رو پیدا کن  
و دام آموزشی تمام سوالات رو چه اون هایی که درست جواب دادی چه غلط پیدا کن
و در نهایت در آزمون به سوالاتی که شک  زیادی داری پاسخ نده
ما آزمون میدیم تا نقاط ضعفمون رو پیدا کنیم پس حتما آزمون رو تحلیل کن تا بفهمی اشتباهت کجاست

----------


## Milad.Bt

منم نظر دوستان  رو دارم...از تکنیک ضربدر منها هم استفاده کنی مطمعنن اشتباهات میاد پایین...موفق باشی^_^

----------


## m a h s a

اگه به سوالی کوچکترین شکی هم داشتین بیخیالش بشین سوالایی رو که به جوابشون یقین دارین بزنین

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> قرار نیست شما به تمام سوالات جواب بدید..تکنیک چند از ده تا رو اجرا کنید...یعنی قبل ازمون با خودتون بگید که من امروز فقط قراره که مثلا به 5 سوال شیمی از 10 تاش جواب بدم...
> 
> در شک بین دو گزینه سوالو نزده رها کنید...چون در بیش از 70 درصد موارد غلط درمیاد...البته برای من که اینطور بود...


این کار خیلی اشتباست. باید حتما در شک بین دو گزینه ,جواب داد. حتی اگه 70 درصد شک هاتون رو هم غلط بزنید باز هم به نفعتون میشه

----------


## Milad.Bt

> این کار خیلی اشتباست. باید حتما در شک بین دو گزینه ,جواب داد. حتی اگه 70 درصد شک هاتون رو هم غلط بزنید باز هم به نفعتون میشه


سوالات شک دار رو نباید جواب داد دوست عزیز... شما شک داری چون اطلاعاتت ناقصه پس بعد از آزمون میای اون مبحثو کامل یاد میگیری و تست رو بررسی میکنی.... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

تنها دلیل اشتباهات
1- دقت نکردن
 2- نداشتن اطلاعات کافی در اون درس 
3- عدم توانایی در تشکیل ارتباط بین دروس مربوطه
4- ضعف در پایه 

ببین تو کدوما مشکل داری دیگه دلیلی نداره... پایه رو درست کن دروس رو حذف نکن و یاد بگیر و مطالب رو بهم ربط بده و درس رو مفهومی بخون و نتیجه گیری کن آخرشم باید دقتت رو بالا ببری که توی خوندن دقت نقش مهمی داره... از کنار هر کلمه عادی نگذری

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> سوالات شک دار رو نباید جواب داد دوست عزیز... شما شک داری چون اطلاعاتت ناقصه پس بعد از آزمون میای اون مبحثو کامل یاد میگیری و تست رو بررسی میکنی....



 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77): 
 :Yahoo (21): 

یعنی چی این حرف؟! 
سر جلسه آزمون سوالی رو درست بزنی و ترازت زیاد بشه بده؟!

----------


## Ali.N

مرسی از کاربرای عزی

فکر کنم مشکل عمده خودم
1)شک بین 2 گزینس
2)بی دقتی 

واسه اینا هم اگه راهکاری یا پیشنهادی دارین ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> یعنی چی این حرف؟! 
> سر جلسه آزمون سوالی رو درست بزنی و ترازت زیاد بشه بده؟!


شما ب سوال شک داری گیریم تستو بزنی اشتباه شد چی؟ترازت بیاد پایین خوبه؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): معمولا ک چ عرض کنم خیلی وقت ها تستی ک شک داری رو اشتباه میزنی....بعضیام هستن چ میدونم چششونو میبندن یکی رو انتخاب میکنن و میزنن درستم از آب درمیاد تست فکر هم میکنن یاد گرفتن دیگه نمیرن سراغ بررسیش...بهتره جواب رو خودت بدی تو همون برگه سوالات بعد بیای بررسی کنی....نمیدونم هرکی ی نظری داره....اما بیشتریارو دیدم ک هم نظر بودن با من :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> مرسی از کاربرای عزی
> 
> فکر کنم مشکل عمده خودم
> 1)شک بین 2 گزینس
> 2)بی دقتی 
> 
> واسه اینا هم اگه راهکاری یا پیشنهادی دارین ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین


شک بین دو گزینه واسه اینه ک مفهومی درسو نخوندی و یادگیریت ناقصه رو این کار کن...
بی دقتی هم باید صورت سوال رو با دقت بخونی ببینی چی ازت میخواد دوبار صورت سوال رو بخون...عجله نکن استرس بگیری وقت کم میاری و نمیتونی ب بقیه سوالات برسی..تو خونه موقع تست زدن تمرین کن این مسعله رو و اینکه زمان هم ی برنامه ریزی براش داشته باش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> شما ب سوال شک داری گیریم تستو بزنی اشتباه شد چی؟ترازت بیاد پایین خوبه؟معمولا ک چ عرض کنم خیلی وقت ها تستی ک شک داری رو اشتباه میزنی....بعضیام هستن چ میدونم چششونو میبندن یکی رو انتخاب میکنن و میزنن درستم از آب درمیاد تست فکر هم میکنن یاد گرفتن دیگه نمیرن سراغ بررسیش...بهتره جواب رو خودت بدی تو همون برگه سوالات بعد بیای بررسی کنی....نمیدونم هرکی ی نظری داره....اما بیشتریارو دیدم ک هم نظر بودن با من



اکثر مشاورا میگن شک بین دو گزینه رو بزنید و همچنین سوالای سه حذفی و....

----------


## Milad.Bt

> اکثر مشاورا میگن شک بین دو گزینه رو بزنید و همچنین سوالای سه حذفی و....


:troll (6):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> اکثر مشاورا میگن شک بین دو گزینه رو بزنید و همچنین سوالای سه حذفی و....


موافقم آقای دیبازر هم تو فرصت برابر گفت این یه چیز تجربیه

اگه تو خونه تستایی که شک دارید رو اغلب اوقات درست میزنید تو آزمون هم بزنید و برعکس

----------


## مينا

منم همه رو تاييد مي كنم قرارنيست ادم به همه سوالا جواب بده  اوني رو كه مطمئن هستي جواب بده

----------


## Hellion

یه هنری هست تازه کشفش کردم اسمش هنره تست نزدنه  :Yahoo (21): یاد بگیری موفق میشی

----------


## mohamad1378

> سلام و درود
> 
> میخواستم بگم که تو ازمونهای ازمایشی تعداد جوابای غلطم زیاده میشه راهنمایی کنین تا کمشون کنم؟
> 
> لطفا راهکار های مفید و عملی ارایه بدین
> 
> توضیح کامل بدین
> 
> ممنون از شما


منم همین مشکلو دارم وقتی بین دو گزینه شک داری ادم حیفش میاد نزنه

----------


## saraaa

سلام به نظر من چند روز قبل ازمون تستای ترکیبی بزن تا اشکلاتت دربیاد چون هرموضوع جدا رو میتونی تستشو بزنی اما تست ترکیبی سخت میشه پس حسابی تستای ترکیبی کار کن و اول توقعت رو بیار پایین یعنی نخواه همه ی تستا رو کامل بزنی مثلا بگو من فقط ده تا تست جواب میدم اونم تستایی که مطمئنم بلدم وبه هیچ وجه تست شک دار نزن کم کم تعداد تستا رو زیاد کن تو ی ازمون باخودت قرار بده هیچ تست شک داری نزنی شاید به نظرت ترازت خوب نشه اما میبینی که بهتر از قبل میشه اینجوری انگیزه میگری کمتر تست شک دار بزنی

----------


## Catman

> سلام و درود
> 
> میخواستم بگم که تو ازمونهای ازمایشی تعداد جوابای غلطم زیاده میشه راهنمایی کنین تا کمشون کنم؟
> 
> لطفا راهکار های مفید و عملی ارایه بدین
> 
> توضیح کامل بدین
> 
> ممنون از شما




سلام
تسلطتتون رو روی مباحث بالا ببرین .زیاد تست بزنین.سرازمون اول به سوالاتی که مطمئن هستین از جوابهاشون جواب بدین و بقیه وقتتون رو به سوالاتی که نیاز به فکر داره ولی میشه راحتتر به جواب رسید اختصاص بدین دراخراگر وقت اضافه اوردین ازبین سوالاتی که مونده بررسی کنین ببینین به کدوم سوالات میتونین جواب بدین.درضمن برای پاسخ دادن به سوالات متن سوال رو با دقت بخونین و برای پاسخ دادن استرس نداشته باشین.

----------


## Catman

> منم همین مشکلو دارم وقتی بین دو گزینه شک داری ادم حیفش میاد نزنه


اگر از هر درس از 25 سوال روی حداکثر 5-6 سوال شک دارین مقایسه کنین ببینین در کدام سوالات شکتون فکر میکنین به پاسخ درست نزدیکتره ازبین اونها به 2تا پاسخ بدین که اگر درست بود فبها درغیراینصورت زیاد درصدتون نیاد پایین.

----------


## mohamad1378

> اگر از هر درس از 25 سوال روی حداکثر 5-6 سوال شک دارین مقایسه کنین ببینین در کدام سوالات شکتون فکر میکنین به پاسخ درست نزدیکتره ازبین اونها به 2تا پاسخ بدین که اگر درست بود فبها درغیراینصورت زیاد درصدتون نیاد پایین.


خودت اختراع کردی اینو؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> سلام و درود
> 
> میخواستم بگم که تو ازمونهای ازمایشی تعداد جوابای غلطم زیاده میشه راهنمایی کنین تا کمشون کنم؟
> 
> لطفا راهکار های مفید و عملی ارایه بدین
> 
> توضیح کامل بدین
> 
> ممنون از شما




من اشتباه نمیکنم که خودمو سرزنش کنم ...

من اشتباه میکنم تا دیگه اشتباه نکنم ....

این بازی زندگیه ...

ربطی به کنکور و درس و ای حرفا نداره ...
................

حالا یکی هست از عمل و اشتباه میترسه ...

همون طوری ساسپند باقی میمونه ....

ولی اونی که پیش میره و دچار اشتباه میشه ...

حداقل به تعداد اشتباهاتی که داشته، از بقیه جلوتره ...
..........
اشتباه بخشی از مسیر رشد و پیشرفته ...

گاهی باید از زمستون گذشت تا به بهار رسید ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Catman

> خودت اختراع کردی اینو؟


یک راه حل  قدیمیه برای تست زدن که اکثرمشاورا هم پیشنهاد میدن.منم ازش استفاده کردم نتیجه گرفتم فعلا.

----------


## amin 1994

اگه کسی راهکاری بلده بگه خیلی اذیتم میکنه این آزمون شدم 6800 اگه غلط نمیزدم 22 تا 7000 بودم

----------


## saeid97

خب دوستان اشاره کردن
هدف گذاری چند تا از ده بهترین راه برای کم کردن اشتباهاس + از جواب دادن شانسی حتی اگه شک بین دو گزینه بود پرهیز کنین

----------


## مسیح

> سلام و درود
> 
> میخواستم بگم که تو ازمونهای ازمایشی تعداد جوابای غلطم زیاده میشه راهنمایی کنین تا کمشون کنم؟
> 
> لطفا راهکار های مفید و عملی ارایه بدین
> 
> توضیح کامل بدین
> 
> ممنون از شما


چندتا کار هست که باید بکنی.
اول اینکه درستو درست بخونی و تست زیاد حل کنی تا مسلط شی.
دوم اینکه بعد از اینکه آزمون دادی بشینی آزمونتو بررسی کنی و ببسنی چرا غلط زدی و کجای کارت اشتباه بوده و تک تک سوالا رو روش وقت بذار و بررسی کن.
سوم اینکه رو خودت و ذهنت کار کن که سوالیو که مطمئن نیستی جوابشو نزنی چون بقیه درستا رو هم خراب میکنه.

----------


## a.z.s

اولا مغرور نباش و از روی سوالیکه  بلد نیستی راحت رد شو
دوما از روش ضربدر منها استفاده کن
سوما با برنامه برو سر امتحان و بدون چیو باید بزنی و چیو نباید بزنی
چهارما شک دار نزن

----------


## mohamad1378

> سلام و درود
> 
> میخواستم بگم که تو ازمونهای ازمایشی تعداد جوابای غلطم زیاده میشه راهنمایی کنین تا کمشون کنم؟
> 
> لطفا راهکار های مفید و عملی ارایه بدین
> 
> توضیح کامل بدین
> 
> ممنون از شما


خوب دوست عزیز منم مشکل شمارو داشتم و هنوزم دارم ولی ازمون امروز فقط اونایی که خیلی مطمین بودم دم غلطام از 46 تای ازمون پیش به 21 رسیده ولی بهترم میشه بشه

----------


## fantom

کاری که من خودم برای این ازمون انجام دادم پباعث شد غلطام از 3 به 17 برسه بهت میکم 

ببین،  قبل ازمون باید برای خودت هدف گذاری کنی که قراره ازمون بعدی هر درس چندتا بزنم 

مثلا ازمون اول زیست 20زدی،  تو توی این ازمون 30 هم بزنی پیشرفت داشتی، پس روز قبل ازمون با خپدت بگو این ازمون زیست ده تا سوال داره من سه تارو میزنم که بشه 30 درصد 

دقت کن یهویی هدف گذاری هاتو بالا نبر،  از کم شروع کن و هر ازمون افزایش بده

بعد سر جلسه یه دور سریع همه سوالارو بخون و اونایی که اسونترن وکاملا بلدیشونو بزن و وقتی سی درصد شد دیگه ریسک نکن و شک دارهارو اصلا نزن 

موفق باشی

----------


## amin 1994

> سلام به نظر من چند روز قبل ازمون تستای ترکیبی بزن تا اشکلاتت دربیاد چون هرموضوع جدا رو میتونی تستشو بزنی اما تست ترکیبی سخت میشه پس حسابی تستای ترکیبی کار کن و اول توقعت رو بیار پایین یعنی نخواه همه ی تستا رو کامل بزنی مثلا بگو من فقط ده تا تست جواب میدم اونم تستایی که مطمئنم بلدم وبه هیچ وجه تست شک دار نزن کم کم تعداد تستا رو زیاد کن تو ی ازمون باخودت قرار بده هیچ تست شک داری نزنی شاید به نظرت ترازت خوب نشه اما میبینی که بهتر از قبل میشه اینجوری انگیزه میگری کمتر تست شک دار بزنی


حرفات خیلی منطقین 

من خودم اگه 22 غلط نداشتم به جای 6800 این آزمون 7000 بودم

----------


## mil mil

با سلام و درود...تمامیه دوستان نکات بسیار خوب و مفیدی گفتن..اینکه شما بیشتر بخونید واون قسمتایی که بیشتر شک دارین بیشتر تست تمرین کنین...یا اینکه تکنیک چنتا از ده تا...من خودم هم چن تااز ده تا رو اجرا میکردم اما اکثرا نمیتونستم به خودم بگم همونقدرو بزنم..مثلا اگه قرار میزاشتم ادبیاتو6 از ده جواب بدم گاهی به دلیل ساده به نظر رسیدن مطالب یا سهل انگاری خودم میخاستم تا8 تا رو هم جواب بدم..همش وسوسه میشدم..این تکنیکو باید اینقدر تکرار کنید تا به خودتون مسلط شید و واقعا همون تعداد سوالیو که میخاید درست جواب بدید..نکته دوم اینه که این مطلب که شک دارین رو بزنین یا نه یه چیزیه که باید خودتون بررسی کنین و تو هر درسی هم به طور جداگانه..من سوالاتیو تو دینی با 70 درصد یقین به پاسخ درست بودن اون گزینه اشتباه میزدم و به این نتیجه رسیدم تو دینی حتی اگه 20-30 درصد هم شک داشتم جوابم غلطه نزنم..اما تو زیست کاملا برعکس بود..جوابایه50-50 رو هم اکثرا درست میزدم..ینی به این نتیجه رسیدم شک هام تو زیست بیخوده و اون گزینه ای رو که میخام بزنم..ولی تو درس دینی نه...در کل خودتون باید تو چن ازمون و هر درس جداگانه بررسی کنید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mil mil

یه نکته ی دیگه هم تجربه شخصی خودم بوده اینه که هر چی هم بگن بخون و تست بیشتر بزن بازم سرجلسه که بری سر تعدای تست شک رو خواهی داشت...تست و تمرین بهترین کاره..اما این نکته یادتون باشه اگه دیدین به صلاحتون نیس زدن تست درصورت شک کردن اصلا نزن و به اعصاب خودت مسلط باش..گاهی تو همین ازمون های ازمایشی از قصد میان سوالای یه درسو سخت میدن...اونوقت طرف میبینه از هر ده سوال به1 سوال جواب داده و 2-3 تا سوال هم بینش شک داره که کدوم جوابه و بهم میریزه و اون سوالاتو میزنه به این امید که درست باشه و درصدش بیاد بالا و کارکاملا اشتباهیه..باید اونقدر رو ذهنت تمرکز داشته باشی و بدونی گاهی سوالات ازمایشی به منظور تمرین همین قضیس که روی ذهنت مسلط بشی سرجلسه کنکور نزنی ..گاهی شاید اونقدر سطح سوالات یه درس سخت باشه با زدن3 تست از هر ده تایی به تراز بسیار بالایی تواون درس برسین..پس اصلا از* نزدن* چندین تست پشت سرهم هر چند اگه همشون بین دو گزینه شک داشتی نترسید..گاهی به صلاحتونه این قضیه...

----------


## saeedkh76

زیر نکات مهم سوالا خط بکش تا بی دقتیات بیاد پایین
تو حل سوالات محاسباتی هم سعی کن توی یه جای کم انجامشون بدی

----------


## mil mil

و نکته ی دیگه ای که لازم میدونم بگم اینه که اکثرا الان سوالای کنکور و به خصوص زیست به گونه ای طرح میشن که در خوش بینانه ترین حالت بین 2 گزینه شک داشته باشی تازه اگه همون دوتا گزینه ای که به اصطلاح حذف کردی جواب درست نباشه..اگه بین دو گزینه شک کردی و خواستی یکیو بزنی همیشه یادت باشه خودتو قانع نکن که این گزینه اشتباهه و این درست ..به عنوان مثال اگه سوال گفته کدوم گزینه درسته و بین دو گزینه شک داری بدون پیش داوری درباره اون دو گزینه برو بخون هر کدومو و سعی کن اون گزینه رو اثبات کنی غلطه ینی یه مثالی چیزی تو ذهنت پیدا کنی که توضیح اون گزینه درباره اون صادق نباشه..و  بتونی بگی اون غلطه مثلا تو همین نوع سوال اگه بگی این گزینه درسته و این طور ذهنیتی تو ذهنت داشته باشی مطمعن باش غلط میزنی تستو..باید با یه دلیل اون گزینرو نقض کنی :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Hadaf

به همه اینجا ی پا مشاورند  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1): 
پیشنهادات همه خوبه اما یک بار شکدارها رو نزن ببین ترازت چی میشه بقیه راه حلهارو هم امتحان کن ...
البته بیشتربچه ها با توجه به رشته خودشون پیشنهاد دادند. برای رشته انسانی سعی کن بیدقتی هاتو کمتر کنی

----------


## pardis77

تنها دلیل غلط زدن سوالات کم کاری و کم تست زدنه همین ........

----------


## saeedkh76

یکی از دلایلش اینه که دوس دارین درسا رو صد بزنین و سوالات شک دارتون رو هم حتی اگه شده شانسی جواب میدین و غلطاتون میره بالا
دوم هم بی دقتی هس که معمولا 1/3 تا 1/2 تعداد غلطا رو تشکیل میده
سوم هم نخوندن دقیق کتاب درسی هس
و مورد چهارم هم کم کاری در تست زدن که باعث میشه شما یه فرمول رو بلد باشید اما روش مسلط نباشید

----------


## lale94

خیلی ساده سوالای که شک داری نزن حتی اگه فقط دو سوال بلدی همونا رو بزن

----------


## mahshad

ب نظرم هدف گذاری کن...ک برای فلان درس باید به 4 سوال از 10 سوال جواب بدم 
اینجوری تو میگردی و سوالایی ک مطمئنی میزنی بعدا ب مرور زیاد کن هدف گذاریتو

----------


## fafa.Mmr

پنجشنبه اخرهفته ای که ازمون داری دوتا دفترچه عمومی و اختصاصی را بردار  وباخودکارقرمز غلط هایت را مشخص کن اینجوری ذهن شرطی میشه فردا سرجلسه  ازمون مواظب غلط هایت هستی

----------

